# editing in cs6 --



## andyl1 (Aug 13, 2014)

when editing in cs6 from lightroom, the adaptive wide angle filter does not in cs6 does not operate correctly


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

In what way does it fail?


----------



## andyl1 (Aug 13, 2014)

photo opens normally in cs6.  going to the awa filter yields a blank area, turning off the preview, the image looks normal.  if changes are made and ok is checked program returns to cs6 with an empty layer


----------



## Michael D. (Aug 14, 2014)

I have almost the same setup and I had no problem sending an image from LR to CS6 and using the filter.   It worked exactly as expected - I did not get any blank area.  It returned the adjusted image to CS6 as processed in the filter.  Have you tried the same image with other filters?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't see a problem either. Have you tried the same image opened straight into Photoshop without invoking PS from LR?


----------



## andyl1 (Aug 14, 2014)

apparently adobe changed cs6 with the last update.  found that if the image is opened as a 16 bit file, the filter does not work properly, however if the image is changed to an 8 bit the filter works as expected.

tried the same on a machine with cc2014-- the AWA filter works in both 8 and 16bit

i guess the stand alone version of cs6 no longer supports 16 bi color depth for this filter


----------



## DaveS (Aug 14, 2014)

Curious... I can send a raw image to photoshop CS6 from Lightroom. It opens as a 16 bit image, and the adaptive wide angle filter works happily on it (while still at 16 bits).


----------



## andyl1 (Aug 15, 2014)

seems more like a cs6 issue.  uninstalled both lightroom and cs6 then did a clean install of cs6
opened an NEF file and a JPEG file
set the mode in each file to 16bit
adaptive wide angle opened with a blank preview, unchecking preview showed the image but could not adjust

set the mode in each file to 8 bit
AWA works normally

totally stumped 

thanks for the attempt to help

andy


----------



## Michael D. (Aug 15, 2014)

I have the latest version of CS6 (not CC) and using 16 bit files is no problem with the AWA filter.     Any problem with other filters?   
You say you did a clean install.... have you deleted the Photoshop preferences file?
(Hold down Alt, Ctrl, and Shift keys while starting up Photoshop. A dialog box will appear  asking if you wish to delete the preferences/settings file.)


----------



## andyl1 (Aug 15, 2014)

further troubleshooting revealed a defect in my video card. Replaced card.

problem solved.  ALL IS GOOD

THANKS FOR THE HELP (COMMENTS STEERED ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION)

ANDY


----------

